
Crowdfunding success from Finland – Yoogaia - _entreprenerd
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2014/06/12/crowdfunding-success-from-finland-yoogaia
======
gerhardi
Somehow it feels unbelievable that yoga related activities is a $100B market
in total?

~~~
quotient
Despite the colossal popularity of yoga pants and gym memberships, that does
indeed sound wrong, especially considering that "the global fitness and health
club industry generates more than 75 billion U.S. dollars in revenue according
to the 2013 IHRSA Global Report"[0]. Yoga related activities should be a
subset of the fitness and health club industry, right?

[0] [http://www.statista.com/topics/1141/health-und-fitness-
clubs...](http://www.statista.com/topics/1141/health-und-fitness-clubs/)

